# 12 pointer



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

My best friends 11 yo boy got his first deer and first buck Saturday morning. Needless to say hes going to be dissapointed if he thinks that he is going to get one of these every year. Great buck. I think the long tines were 10 inches a piece you can't tell in this photo but the buck is very wide. Just a gorgous buck. Brandon was definitely excited.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great job and nice deer!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Way to get the job done, unfortunately I also could of had a giant buck for my first deer when I was 11 but I missed.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Great job nicebuck way to shoot


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

nice buck congrats to the young man


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

WOW ! Great buck.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a great first buck....gonna be a tall order to top that one!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

He has many years ahead of him to get a bigger one...Very nice wall hanger that is for sure...Congrats. there young man....JIM.....:!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great first buck/deer. Congrats to that youngster!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow!! Good for him.


----------

